# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Khách sạn Sapa khuyến mại: North Star Sapa Hotel

## nguyenhaiduya

*Ngũ Chỉ Sơn, Sapa, Lào Cai Xem bản đồ*
*North Star Sapa Hotel* gồm 52 phòng nghỉ đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao với kiến trúc và thiết kế nội thất sang trọng, trang nhã. Nghỉ dưỡng tại đây mang lại cho du khách sự thoái mái, riêng tư và tiện nghi.

*720.000 VNĐ*
*Giá gốc: 900.000 VNĐ*
*Tiết kiệm: 20%*
Đặt ngay
*Ngày áp dụng*đế

*North Star Sapa Hotel
Nguồn: du lich sapa*



Giá phòng và chính sách
*Các loại phòng:* Các phòng nghỉ đều có ban công riêng nhìn ra hồ *Sa Pa* thơ mộng hoặc những vạt núi xanh ngát cây rừng, quý khách có thể chào đón buổi bình minh rừng núi, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên ngay tại ban công phòng mình
- Phòng Suite hướng hồ
- Phòng Luxury hướng hồ
- Phòng gia đình hướng núi
- Phòng Deluxe hướng hồ
- Phòng Deluxe hướng núi

*Tiện nghi phòng:*
* Ban công riêng biệt
* Điện thoại trực tiếp quốc tế
* Internet tốc độ cao
* Bàn và ghế làm việc
* Két an toàn mini
* Tủ lạnh và mini bar
* Phòng tắm với các trang thiết bị hiện đại
* Truyền hình vệ tinh
* Nước uống miễn phí
* Hoa quả tươi miễn phí
* Báo hàng ngày

Nhà hàng và quán bar
*Nhà Hàng & Quán Bar:* 
Khách sạn Sao Phương Bắc Sapa có hệ thống các nhà hàng được thiết kế sang trọng, ấm cúng, các món ăn phong phú từ món ăn bản địa đến các món ăn truyền thống Á - Âu. 

Đặc biệt tại đây có đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp, giàu kinh nghiệm và giàu lòng mến khách của đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ hi vọng sẽ đem đến cho quý khách những buổi liên hoan thân mật, ấm cúng

Tiện nghi khách sạn
*Tiện nghi và dịch vụ khác:*
Phòng Họp: Phòng hội nghị có sức chứa từ 50 đến 150 khách với đầy đủ các trang thiết bị hiện đại, chuyên nghiệp là lựa chọn lý tưởng cho các nhu cầu về hội nghị, hội thảo, tiệc
Phòng hội thảo sắp xếp theo yêu cầu;
- Hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng cao cấp, hiện đại;
- Máy chiếu và màn chiếu;
- Bút chì, giấy, nước uống dành cho khách tham dự;
- Hoa tươi, cây cảnh trang trí;
- Bảng trắng, bút dạ màu;
- Backdrop và Banner in theo nội dung hội thảo;
- Bàn đón tiếp;
- Biển chỉ dẫn khách đến phòng hội thảo;

Các khach san sapa khác:
*Mường Thanh Sapa Hotel
**Victoria Resort Sapa
**Châu Long Sapa Hotel
**Sapa Topas Ecolodge Resort
**Mường Thanh Sapa Hotel*

----------

